# Transfer from International Student to Domestic Student?..Then Fees?



## bk_shyam (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Friends,
I amapplyingfor PG Diploma Course in nz and eoi (my spouse as primary applicant) is in Progress...if i pay fee as international student and get a resident visa(PR), can I ask university to consider me as domestic student and refund my fee? or if I apply as International student and later get PR then can I pay domestic Student fee?

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

bk_shyam said:


> Hi Friends,
> I amapplyingfor PG Diploma Course in nz and eoi (my spouse as primary applicant) is in Progress...if i pay fee as international student and get a resident visa(PR), can I ask university to consider me as domestic student and refund my fee? or if I apply as International student and later get PR then can I pay domestic Student fee?
> 
> Thanks in Advance...


You can ask. They can only say No.


----------

